# New store



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

We will be doing a soft open today from 10 to 5 come by and grab some fish and food all high end foods including Northfin and very high-end tropical from poland
We have plant supplies and some plants right now lots of cool fish and some micro fish 
Come by Rift Valley Aquatics 11763 fraser st Maple Ridge

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

Bigpoppa1980 said:


> We will be doing a soft open today from 10 to 5 come by and grab some fish and food all high end foods including Northfin and very high-end tropical from poland
> We have plant supplies and some plants right now lots of cool fish and some micro fish
> Come by Rift Valley Aquatics 11763 fraser st Maple Ridge
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


Store front









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

are you also open tomorrow ?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow. You are only 5 minutes from me! I'll see you later today!


----------



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

Reckon said:


> Wow. You are only 5 minutes from me! I'll see you later today!


No problem come down check us out and give us some feedback

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Excellent ... glad you are getting into the full flow of things! Store front looks great


----------



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you Victor if you out this way stop in


VElderton said:


> Excellent ... glad you are getting into the full flow of things! Store front looks great


Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Do you know what your hours are going to be yet after the "soft" open phase?


----------



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

VElderton said:


> Do you know what your hours are going to be yet after the "soft" open phase?


Gonna try and make it like 12 to 7 type deal

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

can you tell us what you will be stocking for livestock ?


----------



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

Lots of Africans haps and peacocks as we have a breeding facility next door and tropicals some of common stuff that is all locally bred and some cool other stuff like and include lots of rainbows including further fin rainbows Madagascar turquoise dwarf neon Gold peacock gudgeons bumblebee goby sparkling gourami cories angels Bichir black Emperors purple h. Rasbora neons loaches goodish glow light tetra all kinds of barbs guppies will will be setting up another Bank of tanks as well list goes on


dino said:


> can you tell us what you will be stocking for livestock ?


Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

And we also take in surrenders and suggestions to what you guys want to see us stock and we will try our best to accommodate as we would like to specialize in less common stuff that you don't see in your typical LFS


Bigpoppa1980 said:


> Lots of Africans haps and peacocks as we have a breeding facility next door and tropicals some of common stuff that is all locally bred and some cool other stuff like and include lots of rainbows including further fin rainbows Madagascar turquoise dwarf neon Gold peacock gudgeons bumblebee goby sparkling gourami cories angels Bichir black Emperors purple h. Rasbora neons loaches goodish glow light tetra all kinds of barbs guppies will will be setting up another Bank of tanks as well list goes on
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

Bigpoppa1980 said:


> And we also take in surrenders and suggestions to what you guys want to see us stock and we will try our best to accommodate as we would like to specialize in less common stuff that you don't see in your typical LFS
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


Hours of operation are going to be noon to 5 Tuesday and Wednesday and noon to 7 Thursday Friday and noon to 5 on Saturday
Starting Yesterday

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Excellent - a new pet store right here in Maple Ridge!! 

Will definitely pass by when I get a chance


----------



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

Come by today we will be open from 11 to 5 today come check us out

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------

